# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Shadow of Mordor for Xbox one

## kel24

Selling for £25 or would be willing to swap for any of these, Sunset overdrive, Alien isolation, Forza horizon 2 (all for xbox one).In Thurso, Pm me if interested  :Smile:

----------

